# Deer Gun season 2022



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow be safe and shoot straight. Can't wait to see everyone's pics.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Back at ya jaybird71!
And to all...good luck...watch what's beyond your shot...and stay safe.


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

jaybird71 said:


> Good luck to everyone tomorrow be safe and shoot straight. Can't wait to see everyone's pics.


Goodluck to you as well


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

I can’t wait till my kids are old enough to take them out


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Jd it’s bittersweet brother you teach them and let them go. I have one boy that’s twelve killed a nice eight point with a compound then two does with gun. Other killed a doe then let a bunch of small bucks walk. It’s a short time they depend on you but that’s where all the memories are made soak it up take lots of pictures is my advice.


----------

